# Sora no Otoshimono



## MrCinos (Sep 29, 2009)

​

You know that you should read it 
But seriously though, this manga is really good and has a lot of funny moments + awesome characters like these:




> Sakurai Tomoki is a normal student whose motto is "normal is the best". If there is one thing abnormal, it is that he often dreams of a girl whose face he cannot even remember, and when he wakes up from that dream, he would always be crying. He tried leaving it as just a dream... but one day, from the sky, an angel descended.



Noot very original, but this angel could get him any wish he wants, material or not. Add to the fact that our hero have a good pervert sense...

You can download it from here:
next chapter panting


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 29, 2009)

Yeah it's a very fun series love how perverted the main male character is. The anime will be airing soon.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (Sep 29, 2009)

Was that guy fighting with a dinner fork?! Definite must read for me. (Chick with a dripping spout certainly set off my creep pervert alarm)


----------



## Bleach (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't suppose there is another thread for this so why is there so little posts in here O_o.

But like the manga.

Its funny with a side of serious hehe


----------



## Smoke (Jul 17, 2010)

Whoa, I seriously thought there was a thread about this.


Now I remember, there's an anime thread in ktv.




But yea, this is easily one of my top 5 manga. It's ssoooooooo fucking funny.

So many burst out laughing moments.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 17, 2010)

I know right?

I forgot about this until I saw that chapter 40 came out like on the 7th and was wondering where the thread for this was


----------



## Lupin (Jul 18, 2010)

Looks interesting. I can only guess that the releases are irregular right?


----------



## Bleach (Jul 18, 2010)

Chr?me said:


> Looks interesting. I can only guess that the releases are irregular right?



So far they have been coming out monthly. Just around different dates.


----------



## Lupin (Jul 19, 2010)

The perverted humor was awesome. Found myself laughing out loud sometimes. But not so much into the story and development though. But still a good read I guess.

I love how the artist draws out the girls though. Too bad it's the typical big boobs again.


----------



## Corran (Aug 11, 2010)

Gotta love the President 

The little touch with Gramps was brilliant


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 12, 2010)

Surprised this thread is still on Page one, this is a great manga.

But Chapter 41, Astrea.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 12, 2010)

Gotta love the pervertic lulz sometimes. 

Woah. The end of the course was unexpected yet epic. Sunny side up of evil yes? :ho

I LOL'D AT THE ENDING.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 12, 2010)

Holy fuck!!


The "Let me grope you" page had me laughing for a good 5 minutes.


I love this manga


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 12, 2010)

Seriously, what was up with the tooth picks?


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 12, 2010)

You know I'm still trying to figure it out.  It seems it was a plot to keep Tomoki in line, but yet he was serious in wanting to understand the Angeloids more.

And for some strange reason, I can't help but to think of Daedelus being Tomoki's mother.


----------



## Frostman (Aug 12, 2010)

I read, i loved, i faped.


----------



## datchapin (Aug 12, 2010)

Why did Nymph react like that though? I don't get it, she's been begin for orders and then goes and knocks our Tomo-kun.... and Astrea. Did I miss something? It was funny as hell though, but I just... what did I miss.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 12, 2010)

Finally the new chapter is out!!

More people need to read this lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 12, 2010)

datchapin said:


> Why did Nymph react like that though? I don't get it, she's been begin for orders and then goes and knocks our Tomo-kun.... and Astrea. Did I miss something? It was funny as hell though, but I just... what did I miss.



Orders mean nothing in the face of the egg yolk of death.


----------



## datchapin (Aug 14, 2010)

Flawed Perfection said:


> Orders mean nothing in the face of the egg yolk of death.



I see. I guess when death comes out of eggs it's pretty bad.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 27, 2010)

Scan for ch.42 is out now.


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 27, 2010)

Tomoki Strikes again!  

New meaning to "supersize me".


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Sep 27, 2010)

GO GO SOHARA-BO


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 27, 2010)

Most chapters are usually odd, but this one takes the cake.

Chickens and Super Robots.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 27, 2010)

LOL that was so damn epic!!

CHICKENNNNS.

I love this manga


----------



## Corran (Sep 27, 2010)

GATTAI! 

I love this series. Would of been nice to see the new girl in this chapter though, I do want to see her in the group's antics


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2010)

Scan for ch.43 is out now.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 12, 2010)

Tomoki needs to learn to lock the doors and wear protection around Sohara.  

Astrea being tossed at Tomoko out of the blue.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 12, 2010)

Okay, this series has always had it's off the wall moments, but this chapter took the cake.
Interesting way of splitting in two....then three....four....so on and so


----------



## datchapin (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow, just wow. Poor Tomoki.


----------



## Corran (Oct 12, 2010)

I can always imagine the Japanese voice actor's laugh whenever I read the manga these days


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2010)

Scantlation for ch.44 is out now.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 19, 2010)

Ikaro's signs and Nymph's song bringing world peace.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2010)

Are you kidding me? Another battle of the bands between the two schools? xDD
Although I do wish I was part of the audience during the private schools performance. Who wouldn't want cash 

Nymph's performance was one for the ages, but at what price? Sure we got world peace and the barriers between races and nations have been shattered but who wants that?


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Nov 19, 2010)

Ero Death > World Peace.


----------



## ZyX (Dec 8, 2010)

Online reading for chapter 45


Finally great to see lots of emotion from Ikaros.


Also after looking at the end of this chapter and the end of the last episode in the anime thus far.... I can see some.... "issues" that might arise from this, but o well, as long as more Sora no Otoshimono comes about, then I suppose it's alright.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 8, 2010)

Although Ikaros didn't laugh she showed more emotion than she ever had thus far in this series. Glad Ikaros was honest with her feelings. Being tied down isn't necessarily a bad thing...

And just when I think a new Angeloid will make her debut against Tomoki and Co. it gets attacked and absorbed by Chaos. Damn, she's going to be a tough one to take down since she's not taking orders from anyone.


----------



## Blackmasta (Dec 8, 2010)

Chaos absorbing (sort of) the new Angeloid to power up makes a lot more sense then just eating a bunch of fish like she did in the anime.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 12, 2010)

Anyone else burst out laughing when the new angeloid got pierced?


I thought they were gonna do some kind of comedy thing where the water angeloid realizes she can't do shit to them if they aren't in water and tries to taunt them into going in, but they don't.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 12, 2010)

Eta got atE  

But she had one skimpy outfit.  



And I had the feeling the manga might start taking some influence from the Anime with Chao's return.   Not sure if Chao's body is going to get the adult form like the anime after absorbing Eta, but wouldn't be surprised next chapter it she does.

Betcha Tomoki will end the fight with Chaos with the power of love and Chaos becomes another mouth to feed.


----------



## Corran (Dec 29, 2010)

Freaking awesome chapter


----------



## Random Member (Dec 29, 2010)

Wow, Chaos is pretty cute when she isn't being all creepy and destructive. I still dislike her for what she did to Nymph and Ikaros, but I suppose that'll change eventually. It'll take some time for me, though.

On a different note, yeah, it was an awesome chapter. Loved Tomoki's ridiculous faces as usual.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 29, 2010)

Tomoki did a fine job describing what is love. He's shown he's not just a taker but can also be a generous giver 

As usual, the manga does a better job of showing more disturbing scenes like the kitten being slowly strangled by Chaos.


----------



## Kei (Dec 29, 2010)

Chaos is too cute for word 

But I wonder what she is going to do now that she knows she is going to get scrapped


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 29, 2010)

Of course she will end up at Tomoki's place and become another mouth to feed, much to Tomoki's happiness.


----------



## Kei (Dec 29, 2010)

Of course 

And then she would want to experience love and become yet another girl to fall victim to Tomoki's charm


----------



## Bleach (Dec 29, 2010)

Another addition to Tomoki's arsenal I see.

He's obviously going to attack the synapse with all these angeloids


----------



## Smoke (Dec 29, 2010)

Great chapter.


I hope she survives and lives on with Tomoki and shit.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 29, 2010)

Keiichi Song said:


> And then she would want to experience love and become yet another girl to fall victim to Tomoki's charm



She's already been charmed by Tomoki.   The shoes were a nail in the coffin.  

I can easily see Chaos being troublesome in testing Tomoki for what love is every time she runs into him.   And it drives Tomoki crazy to the point he has to hide again.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 2, 2011)

^That reminds me of his transforming panty bike


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 2, 2011)

Using it as a gamepad.


----------



## ZyX (Jan 2, 2011)

Lol, is this the second "thing" that fell from the sky that Tomoki shared great times with and to sacrifice itself to save him from Sohara's wrath?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 2, 2011)

Well that was one of the most random omakes thus far. How can Tomoki not know about oppai mouse pads?


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 1, 2011)

Gotta feel bad for Chaos.


----------



## Random Member (Feb 1, 2011)

I didn't like how coincidental the twist was but I certainly do feel bad for Chaos as well. I felt a little sorry for Tomoki himself too, waiting for Chaos while unaware of what he did.


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Feb 1, 2011)

That was so sad


----------



## Bleach (Feb 2, 2011)

That was a really sad chapter. I feel really bad for Chaos. She's really cute when she's not psychotic and bent on murdering.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 2, 2011)

Chaos


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 2, 2011)

Damn, it's hard not to feel sorry for Chaos who was utterly rejected by her master and then misunderstood Tomoki due to horrid timing of her entrance.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 9, 2011)

At first, I wouldn't have minded being in his position but then...


How exactly did they turn into dogs? Did I miss something here lol. Also looks like we haven't seen the last of Chaos.


----------



## Random Member (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't think we were supposed to question it, lol.

I liked it though. It was really silly, but funny and heartwarming at the same time.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 9, 2011)

That it was, different, yet heart warming in the end.   Would make an interesting episode for Season 3.


----------



## Smoke (Mar 9, 2011)

Damn, that part when they were licking each other.........so hot.


I see a doujinshi continuing this the way I would have continued it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 9, 2011)

Never have two idiots look like such a great couple <3

Although Delta is only making the situation worse by not telling Tomoki anything because you know Chaos will be back. 

As for the neutering business, you knew Mikako was going that route the moment she chose Tomoki


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 9, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> Damn, it's hard not to feel sorry for Chaos who was utterly rejected by her master and then misunderstood Tomoki due to horrid timing of her entrance.



Hard? It was easy for me. Moe-fying what was previously an actually threatening and effective villain? I can never take her seriously again.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2011)

I have some new found symapthy for Tomoki. With a mother like that his personality didn't stand a chance.

I did like the mother/son bonding moments as they went after their targets and each were caught by their assigned significant other. An epic double chop that was...

I loved the Sakurai family dynamics


----------



## Goom (Apr 10, 2011)

I love the panel where shes touching everyones boobs and than shes like

"I dont need you" 





Also at the end kinda confirmed my belief that tomoki is gonna end up with sohara.  I mean his mom got chopped by her husband so I assume it runs in the family that the spouse always chops them.


----------



## Random Member (Apr 10, 2011)

I lost it when the grandpa started talking to both Tomoki and Tomoyo. The Sakurai family so far is hilarious. Wanna see more of the dad though.


----------



## Koori (Apr 10, 2011)

Goom said:


> I love the panel where shes touching everyones boobs and than shes like
> 
> "I dont need you"
> 
> ...



Wrong. Tomoki is gonna end up with sohara and all the angeloids (sans Chaos, maybe). They will become the happiest family ever, and Tomoki will gain the best harem ever too.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 10, 2011)

Well, now we know where Tomoki gets it from.  


But what really got me was the end how Tokomi's father was just like Sohara.   (Guess that's a strong hint who Tomoki is going to end up with.  )  At the same time makes me wonder if he's Sohara's uncle?


----------



## Bleach (Apr 11, 2011)

MIKAKOOO!!

Typical hilarious stuff from the manga. Sakurai family is so awesome. I wish this released more often


----------



## Corran (May 14, 2011)

That was... amazing 
Final three pages were just... I'm speechless


----------



## Goom (May 14, 2011)

This author has an amazing sense of humor.  This chap and the dog one are priceless


----------



## Tyrannos (May 14, 2011)

Friendly Fire!  Friendly Fire!  

Well, in the end Tomoki came up uptop with gaining the heart of a MILF.


----------



## Goom (May 14, 2011)

"I need mouth to mouth!!  I need resuscitation!!!"


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2011)

Tomoki's sure got one hell of a penis power up. There aren't many that can stop Thunder and Lightening.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 18, 2011)

Tomoki trying to eat Astraea.  

And the MILF is back.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, Sugata got himself an angeloid.   Probably will learn a little at a time what their function is and why they all look the same.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 18, 2011)

Yea, that......or he'll fuck it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 18, 2011)

Well, Ikaros showed where her priorities lie since Watermelon > Tomo. xD

Now let's see what Sugata does with the angeloid who hitched a ride back with him.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 19, 2011)

Just thought it'd be appropriate to post this here:



Look at it if you guys get the chance. 

Also I wasn't aware chapter 50 released, I'm going to go check back on that. I must be behind.


----------



## Goom (Jun 19, 2011)

Tomoki... that pussy I would have eaten Astraea


----------



## Amekage (Jun 19, 2011)

joke.

DICK LIGHTNING!


----------



## Goom (Jun 19, 2011)

The dick lightning reminded me of the milf that fell in love with Tomoki

She came back this chapter too


----------



## Random Member (Jun 22, 2011)

Volume 11 Omake


----------



## Random Member (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh god, Oregano is a monster. She's almost as bad as her owner.


----------



## Blackmasta (Jul 17, 2011)

Unlimited grenade works


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow, I guess servants really do take after their master. Oregano can put on a fake facade with little effort now. Poor Nymph 

Although, I wonder why she's hung on Tomoki even though that's been the case for most angeloids that have come in contact with him thus far...


----------



## Amekage (Jul 17, 2011)

Mikako...what have you done to that poor angeloid?


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 17, 2011)

Didn't take long for the Pres to work her magic.  

Just wonder what kind of plot she's up to, to have Oregano be nice to Tomoki and talking down of Nymph?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 17, 2011)

Amekage said:


> Mikako...what have you done to that poor angeloid?



Mikako = best character

**


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 18, 2011)

Ikaro's expression was sure different.


----------



## datchapin (Jul 30, 2011)

Oregano is awesome!


----------



## Destin (Aug 16, 2011)

Chapter 53 is out.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 16, 2011)

Tomoki's ultimate power returns once again.  

Figured Satsuki had something up her sleave, and was a rather touching moment between Tokomi and Ikaros.  It was almost like the manga ended their for a moment.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 16, 2011)

lol nymph was defeated so easily still Tomoki?s power was awesome


----------



## Random Member (Aug 16, 2011)

I can't believe he broke Aegis.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 16, 2011)

A truly epic chapter. I should have known a Angeloid tournament would surface at some point 

And Tomoki's the stuff made of legends


----------



## HolyDemon (Aug 16, 2011)

O.o wtf just happened ?

"I like you, but I like playing with dolls as well"

epic confession


----------



## datchapin (Aug 18, 2011)

I don?t trust Oregano anymore, I get the feeling she?s gonna be a bad guy in the near future.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 18, 2011)

Na, she's not a villian.  Oregano is just Makoto's toy in antagonizing Astraea and Nymph, which in turn gets Tomoki into somekind of situation.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh lawd, what an amazing chapter.


----------



## raphxenon (Aug 18, 2011)

when will plot move?


----------



## Random Member (Aug 18, 2011)

raphxenon said:


> when will plot move?



Plot movement occurs rather randomly here so I'd say whenever the author feels like it. It kind of takes a backseat in favor of the comedy.


----------



## datchapin (Sep 21, 2011)

anyone know if theres gonna be a chapter this month


----------



## Amekage (Oct 21, 2011)

It's going to be kind of weird if Ikaros' evil twin joins the harem.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh gawd, I don't know which was better.   The Ikaro's Omake or the Astraea Omake!  


But Chapter 54.......WOW!   Did not see that coming!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 22, 2011)

Well, this chapter further cements how central Tomoki is to the Angeloids and probably why Ikaros is so powerful.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 22, 2011)

Damn i don?t remember Tomoki being hurt that bad aside from the gag panels, it?s the end of the world!! unless Ikaros stands up and destroys her twin of course.


----------



## Weather (Nov 21, 2011)

This chapter proves that SnO CAN BE epic.

THIS IS HOW THE SERIES SHOULD BE.

Nothing else to say except great chapter.


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice, second time we see Nymph go into evolution mode.   I could see her growing into a more mature body when she's mastered it.

And Ikaro's evolved body, can't wait to see that!


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 21, 2011)

Awesome chapter, Nymph kicking asses and Ikaros evolving, also Tomoki looked badass there.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2011)

Nymph was impressive evolving to take on the enemy and now I can't wait to see Ikaros in her type II form .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 16, 2011)

After seeing Nymph and Ikaros take major leaps in their powers/abilities, Chaos swoops in and makes a moot point 

In the end, she still couldn't shake her feelings for Tomo.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 16, 2011)

Chaos you're so KAWAII!!!pek


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 16, 2011)

Dat chaos  once again showing he superiority

Hopefully Tomoki will accept her in his home soon, I like Chaos but having her as the baddie annoys me for some reason.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 17, 2011)

^well he did not reject her in the first place, it was one of those characters heard the wrong thing at the wrong place, and misinterpreted it, but id also like to see her on the good guys side again, see reminds me kirsaki from kurenai, original baddie that you like to say on the good guy side


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 17, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> Dat chaos  once again showing he superiority
> 
> Hopefully Tomoki will accept her in his home soon, I like Chaos but having her as the baddie annoys me for some reason.



I'm sure Tomoki will and lolz will occur when that happens.


----------



## Weather (Dec 17, 2011)

Glad to have Chaos back actually.

Hope she gets to the good side now... really I hope.


----------



## Corran (Dec 18, 2011)

I may of gotten choked up at Ikaros and then choked up again on the last page....


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 30, 2012)

I lost count at the number of crimes Tomoki committed as Santa, but he sure knew how to choose gifts that would best compliment his recipients


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 30, 2012)

Tomoki has good taste.

Still poor dude, how many time has he had something stuck in his ass?


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh, Santa Tomoki.  You just give and give.  



luffy no haki said:


> Still poor dude, how many time has he had something stuck in his ass?



For a second, I thought that wrestler girl was going to shove that triangle up there.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 4, 2012)

Harrier Jump Jet > Private Jet.  

Think this is the First competition that Tomoki actually came out ahead for a change.   But looks like we finally getting to learn about Sugata's family.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 4, 2012)

Damn, this chapter wa shilarious.

Also with that final, it only make you have more curiosity about Sugata.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 4, 2012)

Now that's something you don't get to see every day: an angry Sugata 

Loved the chapter. I didn't expect to see a whose richer competition but it delivered some good laughs.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 4, 2012)

Don't know if we will even find out more about Sugata in coming chapters... interesting nonetheless.

The who is richer competition was awesome. Can't beat black money


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Mar 22, 2012)

SnO 59 is out on raw. Is there anyone who know's where can we find it subbed?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 9, 2012)

Leave it to Sugata to quell a family dispute. Although it was kind of funny seeing that she was in fact jealous of another girl's panties. 

But more importantly, I didn't see the chapter ending in that fashion 

Can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh boy Chao's is back.

Well, looks like we will be learning about Sugata soon.


----------



## Keino-kun (Apr 10, 2012)

As usual despite all the tomfoolery, the chapter progresses meaningfully. Maybe we'll start to get an insight on the real Sugata.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2012)

Poor Astrea. All she wanted was a little bit of respect...and possibly some cake. After her talk with Tomoki she may have found the resolve to help save Chaos. 

And now we know why Oregano doesn't like Nymph


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 3, 2012)

Suguata's background interests me to a slight degree, but honestly I am more interested in Tomoki. His parents seem normal, well his dad seems normal, but then how does he have the connection to the angel girl, and this being shonen there has to be more to it. 

One other question are the angeloids Biological or purely androids? I lean towards somewhat biological given the thing with the girl who died and came back as one, but then for the 3 main ones they seem to have been created or built. 

And for the record, when the rich guy flips the girls skirt in revenge and then concedes his loss to Tomoki, one of the best exchanges of dialogue ever.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 3, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Suguata's background interests me to a slight degree, but honestly I am more interested in Tomoki. His parents seem normal, well his dad seems normal, but then how does he have the connection to the angel girl, and this being shonen there has to be more to it.



I'm also interested in Sugata. There is obviously more to him and we've been teased that we'll find out soon. Also think Tomoki is not normal. I mean look at all the punishment he talks and always end up unscathed 



> One other question are the angeloids Biological or purely androids? I lean towards somewhat biological given the thing with the girl who died and came back as one, but then for the 3 main ones they seem to have been created or built.



I think they are androids, though I'm not 100% sure. They angels that control them seem biological. 



> And for the record, when the rich guy flips the girls skirt in revenge and then concedes his loss to Tomoki, one of the best exchanges of dialogue ever.



 This manga is full of comedic win and some of the best funny chapters/storyline of any manga I've read.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 3, 2012)

- Mister ........Sakurai
- I see you are living in this kind of world
- I cant match you
- why dont we just leave the winning and losing aside

plus his expression was priceless, I agree this is one of the funnier series I have seen in terms of just pure comedy

I can see how this mangaka did another manga full of win Goudere bishoujo, but how in the hell did they do that Watashi Messiah manga, that one was pretty tragic and lacking in humor from what I remember


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 3, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Suguata's background interests me to a slight degree, but honestly I am more interested in Tomoki. His parents seem normal, well his dad seems normal, but then how does he have the connection to the angel girl, and this being shonen there has to be more to it.



You have to refresh my memory about Tomoki's father being involved with the angel girl (Daedelus?)   Or are you talking about Tomoki's relation with her?

If you are talking about the later, I always got the impression Tomoki's in a dream world and his family isn't really real.  Which explains why they don't want Tomoki to really know the absolute truth.   But who knows what really will happen.




Kira U. Masaki said:


> One other question are the angeloids Biological or purely androids? I lean towards somewhat biological given the thing with the girl who died and came back as one, but then for the 3 main ones they seem to have been created or built.



I know, at times it makes you question which is it, biological or mechanical.   But to me I always felt they are more like cyborgs, having both biological and mechanical.   Maybe they are more advanced and really more biomechanical.

Which explains how they can punishment like robots, yet soft during the social moments.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 3, 2012)

@ty

on the first part I meant Tomo has a connection to the angel, but how would he if both his parents were normal - My comment about the father meant, his mom is a total perv so I wouldnt call her normal, but joke aside they both seem like regular humans
- but Tomo is too close to Daedalus and has too much of a sway on angeloids in general , I get nymph, astraea, and Ikaros - as they were all originally created by Daedalus , but even Chaos, Oregano, and even the once angel, now angeloid Hiyori all fallen for him, but we will see, Messiah had some crazy twists from what I remembered 

Id like them to be cyborgs or biological because then they can have a real relationship and/or family with Tomoki, if they are just androids, well thats a more nebelous situation; and like I said Hiyori was shown to be biological being, and now she is an angeloid, so at least she has to be part biological


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 24, 2012)

Sohara can play naive but in her heart she knows exactly what Tomoki's father meant.
As for the other chapter, Tomoki was pretty cool casually stopping a fight between angeloids with just a few words. Not to mention he was able to get a cosplay fashion show out of it 

I wonder how long before those other two angeloids join Tomoki's side?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 24, 2012)

Lol at first chapter. Sohara knows she understands what Tomoki's dad meant.

As for the other chapter, Tomoki is becominjust too awesome in different ways, he may reach epicness soon enough.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jul 24, 2012)

OMG I missed this so much. pek Alongside Beelzebub as the funniest manga I read. Tomoki is getting cooler and cooler each chapter too.


"I've realized... I don't care about things like "love" or "hate" because when girls get angry when I grope them I enjoy that too!" 

 his expression makes it all the more funnier.

Sohara gets kinda annoying sometimes with her chops but I guess we need someone to keep Tomoki in check.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 24, 2012)

lol Tomoki. All the girls need to do to get him to stop is to give no reaction to his perverted advances but of course that will never happen. They keep feeding the troll and who knew it would actually turn out to be pretty easy to kill his urges if they don't react to him?


----------



## Bleach (Jul 24, 2012)

Man I wish Angeloids would just drop down on me as well.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 25, 2012)

Ah the Tomokification of the Harpies finally has begun.   Now grumpy won't have anymore toys to play with.  

And Tomoyo's return.   That's a loving mother for you!  



But yeah, always suspected Tomoki would likely end up with Sohara due to the first girl thing, her always correcting his mischief, then Tomoki's father being exactly like her.   Though of course won't be surprised Icaros and the other girls will stay along his side for the rest of his life.   Which is good for me.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 25, 2012)

Jetstorm said:


> lol Tomoki. All the girls need to do to get him to stop is to give no reaction to his perverted advances but of course that will never happen. They keep feeding the troll and who knew it would actually turn out to be pretty easy to kill his urges if they don't react to him?



Yeah, it's obvious that the moment they show little reaction to his leechery or actually go on the offensive that Tomoki shies away.Tomoki enjoys going after those he know that will reject him outright but the moment a girl shows that she's interested in him he backs off immediately.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 26, 2012)

The scene with Tomoyo wheeling Tomoki around in the baby cart had me cracking up. But I agree with KY, Tomoki backs off almost immediately as soon as a girl shows real caring, I mean he will step in and protect them, but then he wouldnt be worthy of the title Mask Du Pants otherwise.

Any word on when we can expect season 3? 

And Id like to the Goudere show animated as well.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 27, 2012)

If they were going by once per year, (S1 in F09, Forte in F10, The movie in Summer 11)  then I'd say this fall.  But we would've heard an announcement by now.  So hopefully next year.


----------



## ShipTeaser (Jul 27, 2012)

afaik the anime is actually currently in production... that's just going by what people say from reading the RAWS anyway...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jul 27, 2012)

I did hear fall as well, I just hope it doesnt end with season 3 and is allowed to run its course, but season 3 seems to be the death season for pretty much most shows whether they are good or bad, no studios really seem to past 3 seasons for non SJ shows.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



^ he will just get other two until he realizes he is a loser and tries to go at it in person.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm guessing Tomoki and Co. will be working part time next chapter to pay off their debt. And hilarity will ensue


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 30, 2012)

Page 29:   Sugata-sempai got his hand full of Harpy fun in his moment of valor.  

And Tomoki is enjoying himself a little wet T-shirt Sohara, which is unusual.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 8, 2012)

Just as planned, getting Gamma some alone time with Tomoki did just the trick.


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 8, 2012)

Soon, they will be an official part of the fold!   Tomoki's harem army is growing!


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 26, 2012)

Daaamn.


----------



## Keino-kun (Dec 28, 2012)

Chapter 67

Really good chap. Looks like they'll be building a ship or something soon. 

No surprise about Sugata's family. So sad that he's replaced like that. 

Will miss the Harpies.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 28, 2012)

The Tomoki Family antics continue.  

But gotta feel for Sugata.


----------



## rajin (Jan 26, 2013)

*SORA NO OTOSHIMONO 68 RAW*
*
*
*this
*


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Feb 27, 2013)

So it's out huh?

The subs will take a while though...


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Feb 28, 2013)

Smoke said:


> But yea, this is easily one of my top 5 manga. It's ssoooooooo fucking funny.
> 
> So many burst out laughing moments.



You got that right dude. The only thing I deslike about it is that I have to wait 1 month or so to have another chapter .


----------



## ShipTeaser (Feb 28, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _lastest RAW_ 



 Looks like shit is about to turn serious, not that i can read Japanese... 




It's been rather plot heavy recently


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Mar 7, 2013)

Latest chapter in spanish! Subscribe to this guy, he always provides every raw and every chapter in spanish.

What the fuck is going on here?


----------



## Planeptune (Mar 26, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Ch 70 Spoilers_


----------



## Yuki (Mar 26, 2013)

Grimmjow Jaegerjaquez said:


> Eng subs take a while. Read it in spanish in the youtube channel I provided above.
> [/SPOILER]



I can't read Spanish.


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 26, 2013)

Planeptune said:


> *Spoiler*: _Ch 70 Spoilers_






*Spoiler*: __ 



Wonder if she's gone for good, or it's just another faux death.  

But that dream of hers growing old and having grandkids, was touching.


----------



## rajin (Mar 27, 2013)

*SORA NO OTOSHIMONO 70 RAW*

*the nasty shit he was experimenting with  *


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Mar 30, 2013)

Wow, sooner than what I expected, it's probably because this chapter was heavy plot related?

Anyway, here's the spanish version:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGij_ZZbdHc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yuki (Mar 30, 2013)

WHY NO ENGLISH SUB!!!


----------



## Planeptune (Apr 26, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: _Farewell, Tomoki; Farewell_


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 26, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I doubt Tomoki is gone.   My gawd how many times we seen him blown up in explosions?   Or been shot in the nads with WMDs?


----------



## Planeptune (May 4, 2013)




----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 4, 2013)

Thanks a lot man. I've already read the spanish the spanish version but I prefer having the english one. They sure take they sweet time...


----------



## Smoke (May 4, 2013)

No Chaos, NOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Yuki (May 4, 2013)

Choas, leave her alone .


----------



## ShipTeaser (May 13, 2013)

I guess that SnO is winding towards its end now. Still, a dramatic chapter to be sure


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2013)

Damn, things are spiraling down really quickly. Even if Chaos somehow changes, she still has to deal with a now enraged Nymph.


----------



## Smoke (May 13, 2013)

I really love Hiyori, but god damn she fucked everything over.



As soon as she figured everything out, we all saw the easy way out, where everyone would win and be happy.


But she went and did that.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 20, 2013)

Sad scene with Tomoki.  


But I got the feeling that Chaos is going to use the time machine to undo her mistake.


----------



## rajin (Jun 25, 2013)

*Sora no Otoshimono 72 Raw : 4 Double pages joined.*

*ONE 54  *


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 4, 2013)

Wow, what a chapter!   I'm really getting the feeling this manga is going to end soon.


----------



## rajin (Oct 24, 2013)

*SORA NO OTOSHIMONO 74 Raw *
*Bambietta makes this blatantly clear. *

colour double image


----------



## ShipTeaser (Nov 13, 2013)

good chapter. Going pretty much as expected though


----------



## rajin (Nov 22, 2013)

*Sora no Otoshimono 75 Raw: 7 double page joined.*

*nothing*


----------



## Koori (Nov 22, 2013)

Fuck me dead...  why, why, WHY...!!!


----------



## Tyrannos (Nov 22, 2013)

Damn, Astraea.


----------



## Koori (Dec 24, 2013)

Sora no Otoshimono will finish in 2 chapters.

Chapter 40

Get your tissues ready, at this point there's no way a miracle can happen.


----------



## rajin (Dec 28, 2013)

*Sora no Otoshimono 76 Raw: 8 Double pages joined Next chapter is Final chapter.*
*
*
*
*


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Dec 28, 2013)

I just read a fucked up spanish version of the chapter but I pretty much got the gist of it...

... No fucking way... For fucking real!?o_O
Dem tears


----------



## Koori (Dec 28, 2013)

Dear God, Ikaros lives up to her name.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 10, 2014)

Chaos            .


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 15, 2014)

Boy they really going for a sad ending with all the Angeliods sacrificing themselves like that.  

Of course we know it will be a happy ending with Tomoki resetting everything.


----------



## Koori (Jan 15, 2014)

I wouldn't be that sure if I were you. This is a series written by the author of Watashi no Messiah-sama, afterall.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 15, 2014)

Sorry, not familiar with that title.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 24, 2014)

And so it ends.


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 24, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Given the kill track record of the author, this is a surprisingly very good ending.


----------



## Uberchu (Feb 9, 2014)

Why was Ikaros called "the strongest angeloid in history" in chapter 75 even if Chaos (and Astraea later in the chapter) are more powerful? Is it because pandora is pretty much power of plot and Ikaros always has to be the strongest?


----------



## Smoke (Feb 13, 2014)

And so this truly beautiful manga comes to a close. 



*Spoiler*: __ 




Gonna be honest guys.



I was holding it together the entire chapter, but when I saw Chaos standing outside his house, holding the shoes he gave her, all the tears started rolling down my face.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 14, 2014)

Damn finally read the last chapter, not a bad ending, gonna miss this manga


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 14, 2014)

And so it ends.  No more Uma antics.


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 26, 2014)

I thought it was the epilogue, but still it was funny, and beautiful.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 26, 2014)

LOL Prez Falcon Punching all the girls and Falcon Kicking the guys.  Then blowing up the strongest being with a Tomoki. 

Quite the Epilogue.


----------



## Planeptune (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## Smoke (Feb 27, 2014)

That was funny.


Especially when the prez got really ticked off at Hiyori's "maiden in love" personality and dealt her several blows, instead of just one, the way she did with the others.


----------



## rajin (Mar 27, 2014)

*Sora no Otoshimono Bangaihen 2 Raw : 3 double pages joined.*

*Ch.159*


----------



## Smoke (May 4, 2014)

KOE NO KATACHI - CHAPTER 34 ENG

This shit was hilarious.


The panty mask had me laughing pretty hard. And the last panel was hnnggg with Chaos.


----------

